

Bluespec – Designer's perspective (2003) [pdf] - zeckalpha
http://csg.csail.mit.edu/IAPBlue/workshop/Augustsson-designer.pdf

======
zeckalpha
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9911808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9911808)

